# Needed



## debrular (Nov 13, 2010)

We need a place here where we can post a buy - sell - trade.


----------



## HMF (Nov 13, 2010)

> author=debrular link=topic=277.msg793#msg793 date=1289695950
> We need a place here where we can post a buy - sell - trade.



Try here:

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?board=27.0

Best,


Nelson


----------

